# What wallet suits you?



## FoleyArtist (Dec 9, 2010)

https://www.dosh.com.au/

so my buddy just got a wallet from the company above^ and i liked it a lot. plus with the polymer material its constructed of looks like its easy to decon too if need be. but my wallet now with emt certs, i have so much junk in my wallet it doesn't seem like the Dosh wallet is emt friendly. so just wondering how bulky other peoples wallets are? maybe only i have the problem. i can't seem to find a nice wallet that will accomodate all my stuff without looking like it'll burst at the seems.

standard bi-fold w/3 card slots and drivers license window
my wallet at all times:
-little to no cash
-debit card
-credit card
-student id
-DL
-costco card
-EMT cert
-expanded scope cert
-BLS card
-ADL
-DMV green card
-nremt
-2 to 3 food stamp cards (those buy x amount then the next one free)
-blockbuster video rental card


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 9, 2010)

Blockbuster still has stores?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Dec 9, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Blockbuster still has stores?



hahaha. yeah they definitely thinned out and closed a lot of stores but there are still plenty around here...

did they just totally close operations in florida is it?


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 9, 2010)

Not sure, just havent seen or been to any in years...

Sorry to derail but the BB comment surprised me.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the red one. I keep in it some cash, a debit card, DL, certs, and a picture of my nephew and two girls, my $5 off pottery painting and frequent painters card. 

Yay for cute wallets!

It's metal, it can hold a bunch of cards, just no change. Technically you can put change in it but it doesn't do very well.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 9, 2010)

I like one with money in it B)

Mine's actually a tri-fold although not a typical tri-fold. Haven't seen one like it since I got it.

It's kind of like this one, but different.
http://www.external-identity.com/stingray_leather_mens_tri_fold_wallet.asp


----------



## citizensoldierny (Dec 9, 2010)

I carry this one:

http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/102-Wallets-Medium-Bifold-/products/2089-Leather-Wallet-Bifold-Medium-Dark-Coffee-Brown


----------



## WTEngel (Dec 9, 2010)

I loll the SlimClip. Room for 6 cards on ine side, and some cash on the other.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 9, 2010)

fma08 said:


> I like one with money in it B)




Lol....me too. Does yours somehow seem to convert all the money you put in it into receipts? Mine does that, I can't figure it out.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Dec 10, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Lol....me too. Does yours somehow seem to convert all the money you put in it into receipts? Mine does that, I can't figure it out.



hahaha thumbs up.

just curious does everyone outside of CA carry the same number of certs or do you guys have like an "all in one" card that replaces 1 or two cards?


----------



## dmc2007 (Dec 11, 2010)

I carry this one (or a slightly older model):
http://shop.timberland.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4204656

but significantly worn from several trips through the washing machine and 6+ years in my back pocket.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2010)

I_DriveCode3 said:


> hahaha thumbs up.
> 
> just curious does everyone outside of CA carry the same number of certs or do you guys have like an "all in one" card that replaces 1 or two cards?



I don't carry my certifications.  Not required to in Texas.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2010)

Really? Even the alphabet soup courses? Good to know. 





medic417 said:


> I don't carry my certifications.  Not required to in Texas.


----------



## Fox800 (Dec 11, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I don't carry my certifications.  Not required to in Texas.



I'm pretty sure that if DSHS showed up to inspect your unit, they'd want to see your driver license and certification. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> I'm pretty sure that if DSHS showed up to inspect your unit, they'd want to see your driver license and certification. Correct me if I'm wrong.



Yes your wrong on certification.  Drivers license is only required if you are driving, but not your certification.  If any of the DSHS people try and write you up for it just call their boss Maxie and he will straighten them out.


----------



## medic417 (Dec 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Really? Even the alphabet soup courses? Good to know.



Texas does not require the alphabet courses.  Your service may require the courses but they usually put a copy in your file so most do not require you to carry them.


----------



## beandip4all (Dec 12, 2010)

citizensoldierny said:


> I carry this one:
> 
> http://www.saddlebackleather.com/categories/102-Wallets-Medium-Bifold-/products/2089-Leather-Wallet-Bifold-Medium-Dark-Coffee-Brown



hey just wanted to say thanks for this rec!  just picked up one of these for my boyf for christmas


----------

